# Sirius Satellite Radio 745li Canada



## mitx (Jan 7, 2006)

Sadly my 2002 745li was made in april and can't have factory satellite installed according to the dealership. If it was made after 9/2002 it would be fine if I drove down to the USA to have it done. I Canada Sirius hasn't been approved yet. So I bought one from futureshop, its a $199 Satellite player and it transmits using FM to the car. I didn't realize the amount of wires this thing has. Including wires that lead to the roof of the car since one piece has to be on the roof. I cant install the dam thing myself and aftermarket installs will void my warrenty on anything they touch. Has anyone seen the quality of work for an aftermarket install of satellite radio? I would hate to void my warrenty and have a cheap looking install on such a prestine car. Plus my wife would kill me.


----------

